# [epdfview]couleurs dénaturées (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonsoir,

Depuis la dernière mise à jour de poppler en 0.18.0 (en tout cas c'est là que je m'en suis rendu compte), les couleurs sont complètement fausses dans epdfview (0.1.8 ). Les portraits inclus dans mes pdf font une peau bleue par exemple, alors que le même document ouvert avec gimp a des couleurs exactes. Je ne vois aucun rapport de bug dans ce sens, ce doit donc venir de chez moi mais je ne sais pas d'où... j'ai essayé de recompiler epdfview et de le désinstaller puis réinstaller mais rien n'y fait. Je n'ai a priori pas de problème avec le reste : gimp et acroread lisent bien et les miniatures de thunar sont bonnes aussi... Avez-vous une idée de l'origine du problème?

Merci d'avance!

Kevin

```
KevinPC ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.20 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.0.4-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.4-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 04 Oct 2011 16:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.6 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.6

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.5-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r3

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo desktop-effects kde-sunset wirelay x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=5 --load-average=5.0 --with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects /var/lib/layman/kde-sunset /var/lib/layman/wirelay /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 amr bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus djvu dri dvd dvdr encode ffmpeg flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm handbook iconv imap ipv6 jack java jpeg lcms mad mime mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opencore-amr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python rar raw readline session smp source speex spell sql sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype type1 unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos webkit wifi xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Tiens, regarde, la version 0.1.8 date d'il y a 4 mois, mais, il y a environ 3 mois, le patch suivant a été envoyé :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> When using Poppler 0.17.0, I needed to swap the blue and red channels, otherwise the colors (other than black and white) looked wierd.
> 
> 

 

Essaie de compiler ta version avec ce patch.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

La cause pourrait en effet être liée à ce trublion de poppler-0.18. Je n'ai pas vu de bug sur ce sujet pour le moment.

As-tu bien fait un revdep-rebuild après la mise à jour de poppler ?

----------

## Kevin57

netfab : ah merci, tu as trouvé ça comment? Par contre je vois pas trop comment me servir de ce patch...   :Confused:  Je n'ai pas l'habitude, c'est tellement rare.

XavierMiller : oui, j'ai bien fait un revdep-rebuild, je fais systématiquement un emerge --depclean et un revdep-rebuild après mes MAJ.

----------

## netfab

J'ai simplement effectué une recherche du mot colors dans leur champs de recherche.

Sinon, méthode rapidocrado pour appliquer et tester le patch en quelques commandes avec root :

```

# cd "$(portageq envvar PORTDIR)/app-text/epdfview"

# wget -O files/epdfview-0.1.8-swap-rb-channels.patch "http://trac.emma-soft.com/epdfview/changeset/367?format=diff&new=367"

```

Là, avec ton editeur favori, tu ouvres l'ebuild de epdfview-0.1.8, tu ajoutes la dernière ligne dans la fonction src_prepare (epatch ...) :

```

src_prepare() {

    sed -i \

        -e 's:Icon=icon_epdfview-48:Icon=epdfview:' \

        data/epdfview.desktop || die

    epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}-swap-rb-channels.patch"

}

```

Tu sauvegardes et tu sors, puis :

```

# ebuild epdfview-0.1.8.ebuild manifest

# emerge epdfview -av

```

----------

## Kevin57

Merci pour ton coup de main, je ne sais pas trafiquer les ebuilds! Ça marche, j'ai juste dû chercher car il ne trouvait pas la commande epatch mais c'est résolu! Merci beaucoup!

----------

## bivittatus

Salut!

Merci pour la résolution de ce problème!

Pour ceux qui ne sauraient pas comment activer epatch, il faut juste saisir

```
inherit eutils
```

au début de l'ebuild.

On ne sait jamais...  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

Ah oui désolé, j'aurais dû le mettre dans mon message!

----------

